# Easy Peasy Cheesy Herby pull apart bread



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2015)

Okay this is a super simple holiday crowd pleaser that  I thought I'd post in case someone is looking for a quick dish to take to the families gatherings.

Set oven rack to lower part of oven. Pre-heat oven to 350°

2 large can of biscuits (your favorite brand and mind) I used Safeways buttermilk large biscuits because they were on sale

1/2 cup olive oil

1 cup fine Parmesan

(You can use whatever spices you want, this is what I used for this batch)

1 teaspoon rosemary

1 teaspoon garlic

1 teaspoon thyme

1 teaspoon oregano

Mix spices and cheese together and set aside

Open cans of biscuits and cut each biscuit in half. Roll each half into a ball

Place oil in shallow bowl. Roll biscuit balls in oil to coat. Roll oil coated biscuit balls in cheese and herb mixture.

Spray bunt pan or other dish with cooking spray.

Place biscuit balls in pan in layers. I like to add some more parmesan to the top.

Place in oven and cook for 50 minutes or until done. (mine actually took about 70 minutes this go around.) Need to check my oven temps.

Check at about 20-25 minutes. If it is getting too brown loosely cover with foil.













22483277163_d786ab8787_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 18, 2015






Cut in half and roll dough into balls.













23090745032_0aaa30d5af_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 18, 2015






Dip in oli













22483262323_37d918a2ef_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 18, 2015






Roll in cheese and herb mixture













23115822461_913aa657a5_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 18, 2015






We don't own a bunt pan, so this is our option!













22483274743_622a8aafd8_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 18, 2015






Ready for the oven













23078422876_5d23e49bcd_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 18, 2015






Done!













23104529915_aaebcf5812_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 18, 2015






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 18, 2015)

Man they look great.

So easy even I could do it.


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 18, 2015)

So going to try that


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice!

I make something very similar except that instead of rolling the dough into balls we just tear it apart before tossing in the oil & seasonings. I've even done it in a crock pot where it comes out in a nice oval shape, which fits one of our serving trays perfectly.

Thanks for posting this.

TW


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Man they look great.
> 
> So easy even I could do it.


So easy even your kids could do it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tumbleweed1 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I make something very similar except that instead of rolling the dough into balls we just tear it apart before tossing in the oil & seasonings. I've even done it in a crock pot where it comes out in a nice oval shape, which fits one of our serving trays perfectly.
> 
> ...


When we go camping we make it in the dutch oven, same way, just tear apart the rolls. We do a breakfast version to where we add cooked bacon, sausage, cheese.


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks tasty, Case. Thanks for the idea.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2015)

Disco said:


> Looks tasty, Case. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco! This bread doesn't last long!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2015)

DS2003, great idea!


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 24, 2015)

Simple yet very tasty looking!

Steve


----------



## jfleming9232 (Nov 24, 2015)

Gonna have to try this.  Looks tasty and easy to make.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 24, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS2003, great idea!





kesmc27 said:


> Simple yet very tasty looking!
> 
> Steve





jfleming9232 said:


> Gonna have to try this.  Looks tasty and easy to make.  Thanks for posting.


Thank you! Easy and Tasty!


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 24, 2015)

I should have seen this thread a few days ago when I was wondering about ways to play with that biscuit dough.

I've been tinkering with the pop-open pizza dough, it's similar stuff. It happens to fit a toaster oven pan I have, so it's easy to make some kind of  herbed  flatbread.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 24, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> I should have seen this thread a few days ago when I was wondering about ways to play with that biscuit dough.
> 
> I've been tinkering with the pop-open pizza dough, it's similar stuff. It happens to fit a toaster oven pan I have, so it's easy to make some kind of  herbed  flatbread.


Speaking of pizza and pre-made dough, this one is fun:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170762/pizza-cake#post_1248023


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you for the idea, and today I gave it a shot. A friend of mine is a baker at a grocery and he gave me a packet of 6329 GARLIC RUB

MFG FOR: PILGRIMS PRIDE

PITTSBURG TX 75868

I was going to use 1/4 cup but I began to think, How much salt am I going to eat? so I only filled the cup to about 1/8. I added 1/2 cup grated cheese, doubted whether that was enough, and added another 1/4 - ended up with extra.

Gave it a kiss of crushed red pepper













herb_balls1.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Dec 3, 2015






Then, per your method, I cut the biscuits (Kroger jumbo) in half and rolled them in the herb/cheese mix.













herb_balls2.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Dec 3, 2015






Then for half of the batch I tried coating the half-slices, and then rolling them into balls. The difference was whether the cheese was on the inside or outside.













herb_balls3.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Dec 3, 2015






That's a Hull "brown drip" oval baking dish which probably hasn't seen an oven in 30 or 40 years - no kidding. I did wash it. I chose it guessing its size would be right for making the biscuit balls merge into a single loaf, and that worked.

I was not familiar with this method or this dish, so I was winging it. Here's what I got.













herb_balls4.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Dec 3, 2015






The final result - yes it does come out as one loaf and it does pull apart.













herb_balls5.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Dec 3, 2015






Cheese inside vs. outside: outside makes a more attractive presentation but it drops a lot of crumbles.

My house smells like garlic and pepper.


----------

